# Macedonian: свија vs допаѓа



## cr00mz

Hello again,

can someone tell me what the difference between these two are?


----------



## iobyo

There isn't one.

_(Се) допаѓа_ is prefered in the standard, though _(се) свиѓа_ is quite common in the spoken language.


----------



## iobyo

There's also _(се) бендиса _and _(се) ареса_ which mean the same thing, but they are markedly dialectal and sound a little folksy and rustic.


----------



## cr00mz

OK those 2 were new to me. Also if допаѓа - допадне, what equivalent does the other three have?

бендисува (?) - бендиса
аресува (?) - ареса
свиѓа - свидне (?) / свида (?)


----------



## cr00mz

Also another question, is it possible to use the words without the *се* part?

Example; _Jas свиѓам _*"something" *instead of _ми се свиѓа_* "something"*


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> OK those 2 were new to me. Also if допаѓа - допадне, what equivalent does the other three have?
> 
> бендисува (?) - бендиса
> аресува (?) - ареса
> свиѓа - свидне (?) / свида (?)



The imperfective and perfective forms are:

_бендисува_, _бендиса_
_аресува_, _ареса_
_свиѓа_, _свиди_



cr00mz said:


> Also another question, is it possible to use the words without the *се* part?
> 
> Example; _Jas свиѓам _*"something" *instead of _ми се свиѓа_* "something"*



They are sometimes used without _се _colloquially but, strictly speaking, they only mean 'to like, to fancy' when they are reflexive (with _се_).

_С__е допадне_, _се_ _допаѓа_ is always reflexive, colloquially and otherwise.

I'll give you some examples without _се _because you will inevitably come across them (all meaning 'he fancies the girl'):



 _тој ја бендисува девојката_ (colloquial);
_(нему) му се бендисува девојката _(standard).



_тој ја свиѓа девојката_ (colloquial);
_(нему) му се свиѓа девојката_ (standard).

Like I said, _с__е допадне_, _се_ _допаѓа_ is always reflexive even in colloquial speech because it means 'to fall off completely' (i.e. until no more is left to fall off) without _се_:



_(нему) му се допаѓа девојката _('he fancies the girl'), but:
_сите лисја __на дабот допаднаа _('all the leaves of the oak tree fell off [completely]').


----------



## cr00mz

What about when it is not definite? Like he likes girls (just girls in general not a specific one) or apples, is it possible to say тој бендисува девојки / јаболки or тој свиѓа девојки / јаболки?

Also, last example, what would be the difference if you switched out допаднаа with just паднаа?


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> What about when it is not definite? Like he likes girls (just girls in general not a specific one) or apples, is it possible to say тој бендисува девојки / јаболки or тој свиѓа девојки / јаболки?



They don't sound entirely natural, but they're fine. I would still rather say _тој сака девојки_ (_не момчиња_) or _тој сака јаболки _(_повеќе од круши_).

Maybe try and think of these verbs as something like the British English 'to fancy'.



cr00mz said:


> Also, last example, what would be the difference if you switched out допаднаа with just паднаа?



The prefix _до-_ with verbs usually suggests the completion of an action or achievement of a goal: _кажува _('to tell'), _докажува_ ('to prove'); _плива_ ('to swim'), _доплива _('to reach swimming, to swim up to'); _живее _('to live'), _доживее _('to live to see, to live past/experience something'); _сели _('to move [house'), _досели _('to settle [at a new house]'), etc.


----------



## cr00mz

What would you say if you fell off a chair? Would it be допадне?


----------



## iobyo

No, it would be a single instance of falling off a chair and not (normally) "the completion of an action or achievement of a goal".


----------



## cr00mz

You mean it would just be падне?


----------



## Gnoj

Свиѓа is either a non-standard Serbian loanword slang in the regions around the capital Skopje, or a dialect word from the same regions at best. Допаѓа is the standard word and it has exactly the same meaning as свиѓа. Alternative dialect words in regions other than Skopje are бендисува/бендисва and аресува/ареса, but there are a lot of other words that have even more alternative ones.


----------



## iobyo

Gnoj said:


> Свиѓа is either a non-standard Serbian loanword slang in the regions around the capital Skopje, or a dialect word from the same regions at best. Допаѓа is the standard word and it has exactly the same meaning as свиѓа. Alternative dialect words in regions other than Skopje are бендисува/бендисва and аресува/ареса, but there are a lot of other words that have even more alternative ones.



That's how I perceived _свиѓа_ as well, but none of the dictionaries I checked marked it as dialectal. _Свиѓа _predominates in the north, _аресува _in the east, and _бендисува _in the west and south. But only _аресува _is substandard, while _бендисува _just sounds rustic. Admittedly I would only expect to see and use _(се) допаѓа _in print.


----------

